# Iquitos Vents hiding in leaf litter



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

I picked a group (5) of Iquitos vents from a fellow Iowa frogger (Thanks Eric) and all has been going well. They have even laid a clutch of eggs 2 out the 14 are even good. Not bad for a young group. 

Anyway onto the question. They have been spending a fair amount of time hiding in the leaf litter and I was wondering if there was anything to be concerned about or if this is fairly normal.

I mist heavy and flush the broms out every other day and mist lightly on the other days. Tank is well seeded with springs and I feed every other day with dusted flies. The leaf litter is about 2 inches thick. It is a clay substrate over about 3 inches of charcoal. Temps in the tank are 67F at the bottom and 74F at the top. The lights are on for 12-13 hours each day. The tank is in the living room but no one is at home all day so it is fairly calm in the house. I know the cat leaves them alone because he spends all day staring at the Azureus.

Below is a picture of their home.
Thanks
Doug


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Could be too much light, do you see them out more before and after the lights are on? Check it out if you didn't pay attention to it yet -


----------



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

ChrisK said:


> Could be too much light, do you see them out more before and after the lights are on? Check it out if you didn't pay attention to it yet -


I haven't really noticed that. I will check it out over the next few days and adjust the light if needed. I hope I don't have to reduce the light too much. I don't want the broms to suffer from not enough light.
Doug


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

You might see some benefit from more viney plants filling in between the broms as well. Something they can hide in and climb around on. 

Cool tank though. 

-brett


----------



## MPepper (Feb 29, 2004)

Try bumping up the temps some. Iquitos forests are hot and muggy most of the time. Shoot for a minimum of 74 and a daytime high closer to 80F and they will probably become more more active.


----------



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

btcope said:


> You might see some benefit from more viney plants filling in between the broms as well. Something they can hide in and climb around on.
> 
> Cool tank though.
> 
> -brett


I can do that. I have some clippings that I can drop right in.



MPepper said:


> Try bumping up the temps some. Iquitos forests are hot and muggy most of the time. Shoot for a minimum of 74 and a daytime high closer to 80F and they will probably become more more active.


I will close off the vents (passive) and see if i can get a little more heat to build in the viv. I plan on heating the area under the viv next winter so the temps shouldn't be as low. I ended up getting these guys a little sooner than planned so I was not totally prepared. That is why the tank is still on the floor and not in it's permanent location.


Doug


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Mark! My Iquitos (your line) have been rather shy but their high probably tops out at about 74. I'll bump it up a little.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Doug,

My Iquitos vents are pretty shy as well. I generally sneak a view of them darting off into the background.

I would say that they need their habitat VERY humid. Muggy. They could be spending time in the leaf litter to try to keep their bodies moist.

Mine are most active after a very heavy misting and I keep their viv completely sealed.

Just a thought, Richard.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

Was there like a council meeting somewhere where all red frogs decided to be shy? seems like they're always the hiders...


----------



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the input Richard. I will crank up the misting schedule and see what happens. Just to note the picture of the tank was taken before frogs were added so it was very dry compared to how I keep it now.

Last night I added a makeshift light diffuser to soften the light some and I added a couple of vines to increase the cover between the Broms. I will keep an eye on them and tweak some more in a week or two if needed.
Doug




Woodsman said:


> Hi Doug,
> 
> My Iquitos vents are pretty shy as well. I generally sneak a view of them darting off into the background.
> 
> ...


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't think the lights are the problem. My Iquitos are almost always out and the tank they are in is very well lit( 2 26 Watt Compact Fluorescents for a 20 Gallon High). I think the problem as Mark has already mentioned is temp related. My tank goes as high as the low 80's at the top near the lights, and on numerous occassions I see them all the way near the top seemingly enjoying the extra warmth.


----------



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

It looks like the problem has been figured out. I misted heavily this morning and taped over the vents. Came home for lunch and spotted 2 of the five right out in the open doing a little hunting. I am not going to say problem solved yet but...

Doug


----------



## mokeys0 (Nov 27, 2007)

Doug,
just fyi, i just checked my temps, top 80 bottom 71.

i know it has already been stated and that you have added some but more viney plants are a must. the more secure they feel (hiding spots) the more active they will be. my iquitos are always out, at least visible within minutes.

glad you are liking them. give them time they will be all over that tank.


----------

